
Show HN: Notes, bookmarks for iOS, saves to your GitHub repo, drag and drop - kobble
http://github.kobble.io
======
yodon
I don’t understand why so many app developers put so much effort into building
their apps and so little effort into explaining what it does/how it works. The
website shows me one screenshot of a list of pages. Zero information on the
user experience, how to create the pages, what they look like, can I reorder
them in the list, no info of any kind about workflow. The App Store page is
actually worse, because the additional screenshot it adds is baffling and not
explained. A whole page of “channel” configuration information? What’s a
channel? I have no idea.

I was intrigued that the HN summary talks about better iOS bookmarking. That’s
interesting to me, but it’s 100% workflow dependent and there’s zero
information about workflow (or even bookmarking period) that I can see.

~~~
roryisok
I think, for solo developers at least, it's very easy to get so familiar with
your project that you find it difficult to step outside and see it from the
point of view of someone who is not familiar with it.

Also (this is definitely true in my case) devs spend all their time honing the
product and then are just too exhausted to do any meaningful marketing. I've
often released things to store with minimal information and intended to come
back and revisit, to improve the marketing copy. But before long I'm back
honing and bug fixing and I've forgotten about the sparse description I left
unfinished.

